# One time trip CO to GA- suggestions?



## tetheredincolorado (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello helpful RVers.

We are a family of 4 moving from Denver Colorado to Atlanta Georgia this June.  Since we have 3 dogs and 2 birds, our plan is to rent an RV thru Cruise America.  We've done this once before, when we first moved out here.  Then, we played it safe and took I-70 most of the way.  This time we'd like to be more adventurous and take a more southerly route...say I 25 to Santa Fe followed by I-40 and down to I-20.

In beginning the research for the trip I find myself overwhelmed.  Where to begin?  Can anyone help?  Where do I find information?  Any must sees or must dos?  Any killer camping spots with lakes, trees, swimming, etc.?  We hope to take 5-7 days to get there.

Many, many thanks for your help!


----------

